# لماذا أقرأ العهد القديم؟



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا :16_14_21: 

العهد القديم ، ذلك الجزء الذي كان وما زال ، مثار انتقاد الكثيرين للمسيحية ، فعندما يعجز أياً كان على إيجاد ثغرة في المسيحية فإنه يلجأ أخيراً للعهد القديم ، مستشهداً (بدموية) بعض نصوصه ، و(غرابة) بعض القصص المنقولة مثل قصة لوط !

ما وضعته بين قوسين هو نقل لوجهة نظر هؤلاء المشككين للنص التوراتي !

*ولكن قبل الدخول في موضوعي ، ما هو العهد القديم؟*

يُقسم العهد القديم إلى خمسة أقسام (بعض الكنائس تتبع التقسيم الثلاثي اليهودي والذي اعتمده المسيح في أكثر من مناسبة) وهذه الأقسام هي:

1- التوراة أو ما يُسمى الشريعة أو الناموس أو أسفار موسى الخمسة .. إذن الخطأ الشائع أن العديد يُطلقون على العهد القديم اسم التوراة : وفي هذه الأسفار محور الشريعة الموسوية ، وشخصياً أجدها من أهم ما يجب على أي مسيحي أن يدرسها إن أراد فهم الكثير من النصوص والإشارات والرموز في العهد الجديد (وما أعني بالرمز هو الإشارة إلى تشريع اعتماداً على التوراة)

2- الأسفار التاريخية: وفيها كل تاريخ إسرائيل وانفصال الدولة الإسرائيلية والسبي ..

3- أسفار الحكمة أو الشعرية ، ومن ضمنها المزامير ونشيد الأنشاد والحكمة والأمثال 

4- أنبياء كبار : وعبارة كبار وصغار للدلالة على طول السفر ولا علاقة له بقيمة ومكانة النبي .. مثلاً من ضمن الأنبياء الكبار سفر أشعياء وأرميا

5- أنبياء صغار: مثل زكريا ويونان ...

فهذا المرور السريع ، ما هو إلّا مقدّمة سريعة ، أعرف أن الأغلب يعرفها ولكن لا بد من تهيئة مناسبة للموضوع. 


ما يهم أيضاً الإشارة له ونحن نتكلّم في هذا الموضوع تحديداً أن نشير أن في العقيدة اليهودية ، هناك شقان للتوراة: توراة مكتوبة (وهي ما يتضمنها العهد القديم) ، وتوراة شفاهية (كُتِبت لاحقاً وسُمّيت بالتلمود). 

التلمود: على ما أعتقد أنه هو نفسه ما كان يُطلق عليه اسم التقليد قبل أن يُكتب لاحقاً وبعد مجيء المسيح، وهو ما كان ينتقده المسيح (أنتم تركتم وصية الله من أجل تقليد الناس).



*يُتبع ...  *


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا من جديد :16_14_24:


*ألا نسمع أغلبنا عبارة من كثيرين يقولون: الإنجيل صعب نفهمو؟*

شخصياً كثيراً ما سمعتها ، لا بل كنتُ أحد مردديها ، فإذا قلنا أن بعض الترجمات قد تكون صعبة الفهم ، ولكن السبب الرئيسي (من وجهة نظري) هي المعرفة القليلة بالكثير من تشريعات ونصوص العهد القديم ..

ولكن قبل الدخول في الموضوع ، يبقى السؤال: *هل العهد القديم بتشريعاته ملزمة علينا كمسيحيين؟*

مما قرأته ، وفهمته ، فالجواب هو لا ، فكما قال المسيح: إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحرار ، وكما أفرد بولس رسالة رومية كاملةً لتوضيح مفهوم التبرير الذي يعتمد على خلاص المسيح لا حرفية الناموس. 

فالمسيح عندما قال أنه جاء ليُكمل لا ينقض ، قد أوضح عبارته تلك على الصليب عندما قال: قد أُكمل. وفي ذات رسالة رومية مكتوب: أنه ليس بارٌ ولا واحد. ليس من يفهم. ليس مَن يطلب الله. الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معًا. ليس من يعمل صلاحًا ليس ولا واحد.

إذن العهد القديم يوضح أن الجميع يحتاجون للخلاص ، والمسيح جاء لتتميم الخلاص  من خلال تتميم النبؤات المذكورة عنه والرموز التي أصبحت واضحة بمجيئه على الأرض.

فأهمية العهد القديم لا تتوقف عند أنه كلام موحى به لرجال مسوقين بالروح القدس، ولكنه أيضاً يعني فهم أهمية وقيمة الفداء الذي قدّمه المسيح مجاناً لتبريرنا، أضف أنه المفتاح لفهم بعض التشبيهات والمقارنات الموجودة في العهد الجديد كرسالة العبرانيين.


*يُتبع*


----------



## تيمو (6 فبراير 2011)

*مرحباً من جديد ..*

عندما طلب ذات يوم أبرص من الرب يسوع أن يشفيه ، مد يسوع يده ولمسه قبل أن ينطق بكلمة (أريد) ... ونحن أمام هذه المعجزة ، قد لا نفهم قيمتها الأعمق إن غفلنا عن كيفية التعامل مع الأبرص بحسب الشريعة الموسوية الموجودة في سفر العدد. 

في سفر العدد نجد أن على الأبرص أن يُنفى خارج المحلّة، وإضافة أن عليه أن ينبّه الآخرين على أنه نجس ، تخيلوا أية حالة نفسية نتيجة صراخ الشخص عن نفسه أنه نجس كي لا يقترب منه أحد !

*سفر العدد 13: *
و الأبرص الذي فيه الضربة تكون ثيابه مشقوقة ورأسه يكون مكشوفاً ويغطي شاربيه و ينادي نجس نجس. كل الأيام التي تكون الضربة فيه يكون نجساً أنه نجس يقيم وحده خارج المحلة يكون مقامه.

فهذا يعني أن معرفتنا بالعذاب النفسي قبل الجسدي الذي يلحق بالأبرص، يُعطينا مفهوماً أشمل لهذا الشفاء الذي قام به المسيح ، والذي يتعدّى حدود شفاء الجسد ليشمل النفس أيضاً بقبوله لشخص مرفوض ومطرود من أهله وعشيرته. 

فمدّ يسوع يده ولمسه قائلاً أريد فاطهر. وللوقت طهر برصه.

ومعرفتنا أيضاً بشريعة الأبرص ، تجعلنا نفهم لماذا دائماً كان البُرص يأتون للمسيح في أثناء تنقله من مدينة لمدينة وليس داخل المدن (الطرد خارج المحلة) ، أضف لماذا كان يطلب منهم المسيح أن يُروا أنفسهم للكاهن بعد تحقيق الشفاء على يد أعظم شافي، يسوع له المجد! 
إذ نقرأ في سفر العدد 14 أن على الأبرص بعد أن يُشفى عليه أن يقوم بعدد من الخطوات ليتم تطهيره من نجاسة هذا المرض ، أولى هذه الخطوات أن يُري نفسه للكاهن.

*يُتبع ...*


.


----------



## العراقيه (7 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع*
*باركك الرب *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 فبراير 2011)

اتحسر على نفسى لاانى لا استطيع قراءة الكتاب المقدس بسبب ظروفى الصعبة


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع راااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## تيمو (15 فبراير 2011)

شكراً زميلتي العراقية على التشجيع 

شكراً saed ... يؤسفني سماع ذلك ... ولكن هناك طرق مختلفة تستطيع أن تتمتع فيها بالكنز الذي بين يدينا ...

شكرا kokoman من أجل التشجيع


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2011)

جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

*مرحبا من جديد
**العزيز كليمو ... شكراً *



نتابع

يقول كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين9: 12 *وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداءً أبدياً* وفي العدد 25: *ولا ليُقدّم نفسه مراراً كثيرة ، كما يدخل رئيس الكهنة إلى الأقداس كل سنةٍ بدم آخر*. أما في عب10: 19 فيقول: *فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع*


في لاويين 16 تستطيع أن تقرأ كامل الطقوس فيما يتعلّق بيوم الكفّارة.


قد يبدو ما يقوله الكاتب في رسالته للعبرانيين كألغاز، ما لم نكن ملّمين بالشرائع والذبائح المختلفة عند الشعب القديم، فإدراكنا لأهمية وقيمة الفداء الذي قدّمه المسيح لنا، لا يأتي إلا إذا عرفنا كم كان يتكبّد الشعب القديم من معاناة للتكفير عن أخطائه، المقصودة وغير المقصودة !


لم يكن يحق لأياً كان الدخول إلى قدّس الأقداس ، فخيمة الاجتماع التي كان يقدّم الشعب بها ذبائحه، كانت مقسومة إلى ثلاثة أقسام: الدار الخارجية، القدس وقدّس الأقداس الذي يفصل بينه وبين القدس الحجاب (وهو الذي شُق عند موت المسيح على الصليب)...


الدار الخارجية حيثُ يحق لكل الشعب التواجد فيها، أما القدس فمسموح الدخول للكهنة فقط وفي كل الأوقات ، بينما قدس الأقداس فلا يحق الدخول إليه إلا رئيس الكهنة مرة واحدة في السنة في يوم يُدعى يوم الكفّارة ليُكفّر عن نفسه وعن جميع الشعب بطقوس معيّنة *وقال* *الرب لموسى كلّم هارون أخاك أن لا يدخل كل وقت إلى القدس داخل الحجاب أمام الغطاء الذي على التابوت لئلا يموت لأني في السحاب أتراءى على الغطاء.*


إذن بمعرفتنا بالعهد القديم وشرائعه وطقوسه، نستطيع أن نعرف أهمية إنشقاق حجاب الهيكل، ونستطيع أن نفهم قيمة الفداء الذي قدّمه المسيح لمرة واحدة، دون حاجتنا لتقديم ذات الذبائح في كل مرة، ونستطيع أن نعرف ذلك الإمتياز الذي أُعطي لنا بالمسيح للدخول إلى قدّس الأقداس بدمه ، حيثُ لا حواجز أو حجاب بيننا وبين الله حيثُ الحجاب قد شُقّ وأصبحنا بدم المسيح كهنوت ملوكي : *وأما أنتم فجنس مختار وكهنوت ملوكي أمة مقدسة شعب اقتناء لكي تخبروا بفضائل الذي دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب* 1بطرس2: 9


*يُتبع*


----------



## bob (11 مارس 2011)

*موضوع رائع اخي 
و انتظر المزيد*


----------



## تيمو (25 أبريل 2011)

شكراً زميلي بوب ‏


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا 
موضوع ومجهود
رائع جداا
الرب يباركك


----------



## تيمو (25 مايو 2011)

شكراً عزيزي النهيسي ‏

نوّرت يا باشا ‏


----------



## تيمو (25 مايو 2011)

مرحبا من جديد ‏


فالدارس للكتاب المقدّس ، بالعادة يميل إلى اتباع أسلوب المقارنات بين النصوص ، مثلاً عندما يستعمل كاتب ‏الرسالة إلى العبرانيين اقتباس من مزمور 110 - 4‏: لأنه يشهد أنك كاهنٌ إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق ، هذا يجعلنا نستوقف قليلاً ‏لنعرف من هو ملكي صادق؟

لنعرف من هو ملكي صادق ، علينا الرجوع للعهد القديم وتحديداً تكوين ، حيثُ نستخلص التالي:‏

‏1- ملكي صادق سبق الكهنوت اليهودي ، فبالتالي هو لم يكن من سبط اللاويين الذي أفرزهم الله وخصصهم ‏للعمل الكهنوتي ، وكذلك المسيح الذي لم يكن من سبط اللاويين

‏2- ملكي صادق جمع بين وظيفتين كان لا يُجمع بينهما في العهد القديم : ملك وكاهن ، إذا أن سبط يهوذا هو ‏السبط الملوكي وسبط اللاويين هو السبط الكهنوتي ، وكذلك المسيح الذي جاء من سبط يهوذا ، السبط الملوكي ‏ولكنه أصبح أعلى من رتبة ملكي صادق.‏

‏3- ملكي صادق كان أعظم من إبراهيم ، لأن إبراهيم قد قدّم العشور له ، وقام ملكي صادق بمباركته ، وبالتالي ‏كهنوت ملكي صادق أعظم من كهنوت هارون ‏

لذلك ، فلو درسنا وفهمنا العهد القديم وتحديداً سفر التكوين سنفهم من هو ملكي صادق ، وسنعرف لماذا أفرد ‏بولس الرسول له إصحاح كامل وهو عبرانيين الإصحاح السابع ...‏

يُتبع ‏


----------



## تيمو (10 يونيو 2011)

مرحبا

من يقرأ العهد القديم ، يفهم لماذا كان يجب على المسيح أن يُجرّب من قبل إبليس ، ذلك الذي جرّب آدم وسقط في فخ أكاذيبه ...


----------



## أبسل المسكين (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2011)

راااااااائع ميتو 
الرب يبارك خدمتك 
موضوع مهم ومفيد​


----------



## تيمو (28 فبراير 2012)

*سوسو ... زمان عنك  
أبسل المسكين ... شكراً*


*نتابع *

*الدلالات في العهد القديم رائعة ، ومن يفهم العهد القديم يفهم لماذا قرر اليهود رجم المسيح وصاروا يطلبوه أكثر ، ونفهم دلالة رجوعهم للخلف وسقوطهم عندما جاؤوا ليبقضوا عليه 

ورد في يوحنا 18 : فخرج يسوع وهو عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه ، وقال لهم: من تطلبون؟ أجابوه : يسوع الناصري ، قال لهم: أنا هو ......... فلمّا قال لهم: أني أنا هو ، رجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض.

فلماذا رجعوا؟ ولماذا سقطوا على الأرض؟ 

من لا يعرف العهد القديم ، سيمر على هذه الكلمات مرور الكرام ، فهي قد لا تعني الكثير ، ولكن بالرجوع إلى خروج 3 نعرف أن (أنا هو) استخدمها المسيح تماماً مثلما عرّف الرب عن اسمه لموسى ...

فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتي إلى بني اسرائيل وأقول لهم إله آبائكم أرسلني إليكم فإذا قالوا لي ما اسمه فماذا أقول لهم. فقال الله لموسى أهيه الذي أهيه وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل اهيه أرسلني إليكم .وقال الله أيضاً لموسى هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل يهوه إله آبائكم إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب أرسلني إليكم هذا اسمي إلى الأبد وهذا ذكري إلى دور فدور *

لذلك سقطوا ، لأنهم أدركوا أنه يستخدم ذات الاسم الذي عرّف به الرب ، وأراد أن يعرفه الجميع بهذا الاسم ..  


يُتبع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 فبراير 2012)

*موضوع رائع جدا .... 
بحث شيق و إسلوب مُختصر جميل جدا 
برافو يا عم حنفي  

*


----------



## ramzy1913 (29 فبراير 2012)




----------



## تيمو (4 مارس 2012)

يسلمو يا سيرفنت على كلمات التشجيع ، أن تأتي كلمات مثل تلك منك .. شيء يدعو للفخر  

شكراً عمي رمزي .. وجودك هو الرائع والأجمل ...


----------



## تيمو (17 أبريل 2015)

للرفع ... 

لتذكير نفسي بضرورة تكملة الموضوع


----------



## soul & life (19 أبريل 2015)

منتظرين  التكملة  الله معك


----------



## تيمو (19 أبريل 2015)

ونحن نحتفل بقيامة ربنا ومخلصنا ، ربما تساءلت يوماً ماذا يعني الفصح؟ 

نقرأ في رسالة 1 كور 5: 
6 ليس افتخاركم حسناً. ألستم تعلمون أن خميرة صغيرة تخمر العجين كله؟
7 إذا نقوا منكم الخميرة العتيقة، لكي تكونوا عجيناً جديداً كما أنتم فطير. لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا.


فماذا نعني بالفصح ولماذا تزامن موت وصلب وقيامة المسيح بالوقت الذي كان يحتفل به اليهود بالفصح والفطير؟ ولماذا ربط بولس الفطير بالخميرة؟ 

كلمة فصح تعني العبور، وهو احتفال يهودي كان يتم بأوائل شهر أربعة ليتذكر الشعب كيف أن ملاك الموت عبر عن أبكار العبرانيين وموت كل بكر للمصريين في آخر ضربة من ضربات الله التي وجهها لفرعون وشعبه نتيجة رفضه لإخراج الشعب العبراني لعبادته.  يتبعه عيد الفطير وهو الإحتفال بالخروج من مصر إذ كان يأكل اليهود فطير غير مختمر إذ خرج الشعب مسرعاً من مصر ولم يصنع لنفسه زاد.

عاش الشعب العبراني لسنوات طويلة في مصر بعد النزوح لها زمن يوسف بسبب المجاعات التي أصابت المناطق المجاروة كلها، وتكاثر الشعب بعد موت يوسف. وتم استعباده من قبل المصريين.

عندما أراد موسى أن يُخرج الشعب العبراني خارج الأرض المصرية ليعبد الرب رفض فرعون، فبدأت الضربات الإلهية واحدة تلو الأخرى، من ضفادع وتحوّل المياه إلى دماء وأخيراً كانت الضربة الأخيرة وهي موت كل بكر ذكر لا يكون محمي بعلامة الدم. 

فما هي علامة الدم؟
نقرأ في خروج 12 كيف أمر الرب بذبح خروف ومن ثم رش دمائه على القائمتين والعتبر العليا لبيوت الشعب العبراني، فتكون كل بيت محمية بهذه العلامة، علامة الدم.

6 ويكون عندكم تحت الحفظ إلى اليوم الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر. ثم يذبحه كل جمهور جماعة إسرائيل في العشية. 7 ويأخذون من الدم ويجعلونه على القائمتين والعتبة العليا في البيوت التي يأكلونه فيها. 8 ويأكلون اللحم تلك الليلة مشوياً بالنار مع فطير. على أعشاب مرة يأكلونه. 9 لا تأكلوا منه نيئاً أو طبيخاً مطبوخاً بالماء، بل مشوياً بالنار. رأسه مع أكارعه وجوفه. 10 ولا تبقوا منه إلى الصباح. والباقي منه إلى الصباح، تحرقونه بالنار. 11 وهكذا تأكلونه: أحقاؤكم مشدودة، وأحذيتكم في أرجلكم، وعصيكم في أيديكم. وتأكلونه بعجلة. هو فصح للرب. 12 فإني أجتاز في أرض مصر هذه الليلة، وأضرب كل بكر في أرض مصر من الناس والبهائم. وأصنع أحكاماً بكل آلهة المصريين. أنا الرب. 13 ويكون لكم الدم علامة على البيوت التي أنتم فيها، فأرى الدم وأعبر عنكم، فلا يكون عليكم ضربة للهلاك حين أضرب أرض مصر14 ويكون لكم هذا اليوم تذكاراً فتعيدونه عيدا للرب. في أجيالكم تعيدونه فريضة أبدية

وأيضاً نقرأ عن الفطير:

39 وخبزوا العجين الذي أخرجوه من مصر خبز ملة فطيراً، إذ كان لم يختمر. لأنهم طردوا من مصر ولم يقدروا أن يتأخروا، فلم يصنعوا لأنفسهم زادا.

لذلك مكتوب أيضاً في رسالة عبرانيين: بدون دماء لا تحصل مغفرة. وكذلك برسالة كورونثس الذي تحدّث عن رش دماء يسوع المسيح كعلامة لنا والذي أصبح فصحنا الجديد الذي بدماءه عبر عنّا الموت. وبالمعمودية انتقلنا من حياة العبودية إلى الحرية (الخروج من مصر).

من المهم جداً أن نتذكر أن دماء المسيح قد رُشّت لتطهيرنا ، لذلك نقرأ في رسالة بطرس الأولى1: 2- بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق، في تقديس الروح للطاعة، ورش دم يسوع المسيح: لتكثر لكم النعمة والسلام، فماذا نعني بالرش؟ في المرة القادمة سيكون هناك مداخلة بسيطة عن مفهوم (رش الدم) والتي نقرأها أكثر من مرة سواء بعدد بطرس الذي ذكرناه هنا أو بالرسالة إلى العبرانيين.


----------

